

The Internet Archive hosts a large collection of abandonware games - neur0mancer
https://archive.org/search.php?query=collection%3Apc_cdrom&sort=-publicdate

======
benologist
I'm curious how/why archive.org is allowed to do this?

There's obviously a need to safeguard pc (and others) gaming history but some
of these are still for sale with support for modern operating systems at
[http://gog.com/](http://gog.com/).

